# Hot water bottles and slippers!



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2008)

When I attended a course at my local Diabetes Clinic recently we had a talk from the podiatrist. She laid down some very stringent rules, like not using hot water bottles, don't wear slippers, wear socks without seams, don't use callous removers etc.

How strictly do people follow these guidelines? 

I do examine my feet daily, and was worried recently when I got a blister when running the Great South Run which healed up fine, but I do wear slippers around the house to stop me from treading on any unseen drawing pins etc. Also, my feet would be like blocks of ice without a hot water bottle! I make sure it's not too hot, of course, but I do have sensation in my feet so I'm not going to inadvertedly scald myself.


----------



## bluebird (Nov 23, 2008)

hi northener.i was told not to use hot water bottles but not told about slippers.i was told not to wear the flip flop style shoe as that can cause blisters..id be lost without my slippers..have always had cold feet so mine are always in bed socks and slippers..lol.


----------



## kojack (Nov 23, 2008)

I wear slippers and soft top socks.
Preheat my pit with underblanket but don't use hotwater bottle.
OK once I'm in and snug. 
My ex wife once announced in a loud voice at a party that I was always hot in bed!


----------



## katie (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't say I have ever been told not to wear slippers or use hot water bottles.  What was the reasoning behind this advice?


----------



## kincaidston (Nov 23, 2008)

i've always heard of this advice but as long as i have good feeling in my feet then i couldn't see what harm it does in ignoring all of the above 

i don't check socks for seams, i don't use a hot water bottle but that is through personal choice and you'll more than likely find me walking about in my socks or bare feet which i've been told is a big no no incase i step on something sharp and manage to ignore the sharp pain and me screaming to tell me that something is up!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2008)

katie said:


> I can't say I have ever been told not to wear slippers or use hot water bottles.  What was the reasoning behind this advice?



The hot water bottles might cause burns without you feeling them, which could lead on to other problems. The slippers might not fit well enough and could cause blisters (never had a blister from a slipper in 50 years!). The podiatrist recommended wearing trainers, properly fastened up. Oh, and always check for stones etc. before putting them on!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 24, 2008)

I think this advice is more for people with neuropathy who may lose feeling in their feet, and be less able to tell if a hot water bottle is too hot so they may get burnt, and since they are unaware of the burn they may leave it untended and it may get worse especially if blood sugars are not as good as they might be.

I don't understand not wearing slippers - I have alweays heard the opposite advice, to always wear slippers or shoes, again in case you damage your feet and are not aware of it.

The main advice I actually take regarding feet is to always wear well fitting shoes.


----------



## lisamuser (Nov 26, 2008)

Northerner said:


> When I attended a course at my local Diabetes Clinic recently we had a talk from the podiatrist. She laid down some very stringent rules, like not using hot water bottles, don't wear slippers, wear socks without seams, don't use callous removers etc.



My son has never even saw a podiatrist at his clinic! The only thing they have mentioned is to check his feet for sores etc. I feel these checks should be done at least once a year by a qualified person to be honest. But again, nothing ceases to amaze me anymore when it comes to our hospital. 
I did know about not using a foot spa and taking precautions with certain other things to do with feet,  but I didn't think that slippers would be such a problem. 



kojack said:


> I wear slippers and soft top socks.
> Preheat my pit with underblanket but don't use hotwater bottle.
> OK once I'm in and snug.
> My ex wife once announced in a loud voice at a party that I was always hot in bed!




LOL!! You her water bottle then?


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 26, 2008)

Based on my own care, I don't think you need to see a podiatrist unless you have a specific problem. At my annual review the doctor pokes my feet with a thin pointer thingie and I have to close my eyes and say if I can feel it. I could make an appointment with the podiatrist if I needed to but I don't usually.

Diabetes UK say that at your annual review:

"Legs and feet should be examined to check your skin, circulation and nerve supply. If necessary, you should be referred to a state registered chiropodist/podiatrist. "

(http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/What_care_to_expect/At_your_annual_review/)


----------



## xbethanyx (Nov 29, 2008)

i think that advice is for people wh are losing feeling in their feet as someone has alredy said. i still go out on a saturday night with uncomfy heels on and wake up with cuts and blisters the next morning! love my hot water bottles and slippers and wear normal socks!!


----------



## Alan221 (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess the advice not to use hot water bottles is good. I have neuropathy and only really know my feet are there because I can see them. The diabetes nurse at the GP's practice did a test on me, where they touch your feet with little needles to see what you can feel. You have to keep your eyes closed. I asked for a clue, the nurse said she'd give me a clue and told me that she'd started. I said that I'd guessed she had, the clue I looking for was which foot she'd started on!


----------



## Wooleyback (Nov 30, 2008)

*Hot water bottles and slippers*

I do suffer with cold feet and foot cramps, especially in bed.  I do not use a hot water bottle but do have to keep my feet warm to help stave off foot cramp. Recently my feet have tingled when I wear slippers.  However going around the house barefoot, holds about as much fear and dread as unprotected sex.  High risk lifestyle.  I once dislocated my little toe and the pain was indescribable.  Never again says I, so now I wear slippers.  What was the original reasoning for this does anyone know.
Wooleyback


----------



## Chr1st0pher (Nov 30, 2008)

When you attend your clinic, one of the things they are supposed to do is check your feet for neuropathy( lack of feeling) 

 The first time I had it done with what looked like syringe i nearly fainted!  It turned out to be a whisker like tool they brush parts of your feet with to test your reactions.  They also look for things like blisters, corns, athletes foot or any unhealed sores or abrasions.  Quite relaxing and rather reassuring really.

If they dont do this, it might be worthwhile asking them to check, it might remind them to do their job professionaly.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 1, 2008)

I wear slippers and occasionally put a hot water bottle on my feet, they are always really cold. 
I do walk on the beach bearfoot and wear flip flops.

I have some nerve damage but still have sensation in my feet so will continue to do what I'm doing.


----------



## snoroofx (Dec 1, 2008)

*common sense*

unfortunately not all are blessed with this being diabetic is more an inconvinience than an ailment unless you choose otherwise just behave how any1 else would if you cold a hot water bottle great to warm you up if unfortunately you have little or no feeling in your feet then just wrap them up 
wearing slippers that just down to weather you are comefortable in them 
im not just saying these things iv been idd for over 30 years an have no other heath problems have a physical job an a good life havin to test an jab a few times a day not a major thing as there are many who  live with far worse problems


----------



## Hazel (Apr 14, 2017)

I never wear slippers, despite having several pairs.

However I wear Birkenstocks (Arizona) all the time.    I now have 6 pairs in all colours.    The oldest, and very well worn, I use as slippers..
 I can thoroughly recommend them for comfort


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 14, 2017)

I am not a slipper wearer either.  Only ever use a hot water bottle for pain relief.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 14, 2017)

It's either slippers or tennis shoes for me.... with the amount of stuff the dogs drag in it's folly not to, particularly in late summer once the tumbleweed has cured (sharp spiny seed pods)


----------



## Copepod (Apr 14, 2017)

Surely those rules are only needed if the feeling in your feet is less than perfect?


----------



## Robin (Apr 14, 2017)

I suppose the rules err on the cautious side, in case there's a time lag between you losing sensation, and realising that you have.

However, I think Net's query about how to cope with painful neuropathy has rather got lost in here, as it was reviving an old thread, I wonder whether it could be moved to its own thread where more people will see it @Northerner?


----------



## Manda1 (Apr 14, 2017)

I wear slippers all the time and use a hot water bottle although I usually cuddle that or stick it up my jumper x lol x


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Apr 14, 2017)

I live in flip flops most of the time unless its arctic outside, i only use hot water bottles when camping and the lilo is cold lol. I know we need to be careful about our feet but to me it all seems a bit bonkers. i get the occasional cut or scratch or graze, nothing a bit of tcp doesn't sort out if needed. of course i check them most days. I know people do get problems with feet and cuts or infections that don't heal, but i have never had a problem yet. I expect  this is aimed at those with greatly reduced sensitivity and a history of feet problems or history of slow healing. I have heard stories where people with reduced sensitivity have stood on a drawing pin and not noticed till it got sore. Lego, drawing pins its all the same if you have feeling in your feet you are going to notice when you injure them.  For me personally imo i would not follow those rules and i turn up to most clinic appointments in flip flops and they never say anything to me or tell me off. If i had reduced foot sensitivity however i would be more careful.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Surely those rules are only needed if the feeling in your feet is less than perfect?


Well, my original post was from 2008 - a week after the forum had started! I was only 4 months into my diagnosis, but even so, I found the 'rules' rather alarmist at the time


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2017)

Robin said:


> I suppose the rules err on the cautious side, in case there's a time lag between you losing sensation, and realising that you have.
> 
> However, I think Net's query about how to cope with painful neuropathy has rather got lost in here, as it was reviving an old thread, I wonder whether it could be moved to its own thread where more people will see it @Northerner?


Will do


----------



## Ditto (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been told nothing about anything. Useless lot.  I'm still going about in bare feet. Mum keeps on at me to wear slippers, now I can tell her I'm now allowed.


----------

